# Buenos Aires, Argentina (by EMArg)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

​ 


*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*​


Welcome to the new thread of *Buenos Aires, Argentina*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:








 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Andorra
Belgium
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
England: Country
England: London
Ireland
Italy
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Northern Ireland
Panama
Perú
Portugal
Scotland
Spain
Switzerland
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
Wales







The list:





*1) Quick City Overview: Buenos Aires
2) República Tower
3) Rosedal 
4) Facultad de Derecho (Law School)
5) Agronomía (Part 1)
6) Agronomía (Part 2)
7) Galerías Pacífico
8) Galerías Pacífico (Part 2)
9) Barrio Parque (Part 1)
10) Barrio Parque (Part 2)
11) Colegio Nacional Buenos Aires (National School)
12) Manzana de las Luces 
13) Palacio de Aguas Corrientes (Water Company Palace)
14) COMEGA Building
15) Hotel Jousten 
16) Puerto Madero (Part 1)
17) Puerto Madero (Part 2)
18) Hilton Hotel Buenos Aires
19) Hotel Savoy 
20) Full Trip on the Historic Tramway
21) Former Bank of London
22) Skylines of Buenos Aires
23) Aeroparque
24) Aeroparque: Airplanes/Spotting
25) Palacio Paz 
26) Palacio Paz: Interiors 
27) Palacio Barolo (2014)
28) Pasaje Rivarola
29) Fragata Sarmiento
30) Microcentro Porteño / Downtown (Part 1)
31) Microcentro Porteño / Downtown (Part 2)
32) Diagonal Norte (Part 1)
33) Diagonal Norte (Part 2)
34) Bencich Building (Diagonal Norte & Florida)
35) Galería Güemes
36) Buenos Aires from the Air (by a Drone)
37) Palermo (Part 1)
38) Palermo (Part 2)
39) Night of the Libraries (2016)
40) From the Train: Retiro-Barrio Chino-San Fernando
41) Overview of the Rail Lines
42) Jefatura de Gabinete (Former SOMISA Building)
43) City Hotel
44) Former Palace of the Government (Part 1)
45) Former Palace of the Government (Part 2)
46) Art Decó in Buenos Aires
47) Skyscrapers of Buenos Aires
48) San Isidro: Cathedral
49) Metropolitan Cathedral
50) House of Catalonia
51) Basílica Santa Rosa de Lima
52) Woman's Bridge
53) Buenos Aire-La Plata Highway
54) Hotel de Inmigrantes
55) Beaux Arts in Buenos Aires 
56) Art Nouveau in Buenos Aires
57) Embassy of France (Ortiz Basualdo Palace) 
58) Colegiales (Neighborhood) 
59) Munich Brewery
60) Monumental Stadium (River Plate) 
61) Former Post Office (CCK) 
62) Belgrano (Neighborhood) 
63) Enrique Larreta Museum
64) Alvear Avenue
65) Hipódromo de Palermo 
66) Pasaje Rivarola 
67) Palace of Justice 
68) Medalla Milagrosa
69) UCA Puerto Madero 
70) Villa del Parque & Villa Devoto (Neighborhoods) 
71) Santa Felicitas 
72) English Neighborhood of Caballito
73) Gran Rex Theatre
74) Recoleta (Neighborhood) 
75) Avenida de Mayo
76) Kavanagh Building
77) Villa Urquiza & Nuñez (Neighborhoods) 
78) Villa Crespo (Neighborhood) 
79) Diagonal Sur Avenue
80) National Library
81) Churches of the Downtown
82) Pasaje Lanín
83) King Fahd Mosque
84) San Andrés: Presbiterian Church
85) Stock Exchange (MerVal)
86) Manzana de las Luces
87) Café Tortoni
88) Coghlan & Villa Ortúzar ((Neighborhoods) 
89) Museum of Fine Arts (MNBA)
90) Subway Network
91) Scientific and Technological Pole
92) Isaac Fernández Blanco Museum
93) Otto Wulff Building
94) Basílica Nuestra Señora de Buenos Aires
95) YPF Tower (César Pelli)
96) Vicente López (Neighborhood) 
97) San Martín Square & Torre de los Ingleses
98) Chinatown Buenos Aires
99) First Methodist Church
100) Autumn in Buenos Aires
101) Vélez Sarsfield - Villa Luro - Liniers (Neighborhoods) 
102) Torres Renoir - Mulieris - Le Parc Puerto Madero
103) Port of Buenos Aires
104) Auditoría General de la Nación
105) Callao Avenue
106) Botanical Garden
107) Bouchard Tower & Embassy of Japan
108) Bencich Buildings
109) Cabildo de Buenos Aires
110) Winter in Buenos Aires
111) Railway Stations of Retiro
112) Epic Monuments of Buenos Aires
113) Classic old Cars in Buenos Aires
114) Palaces & Mansions of Caballito
115) Chacarita & La Paternal (Neighborhoods) 
116) Comisión Nacional de Energía Atómica (CNEA)
117) Embassies of Buenos Aires
118) Terminal Buquebús Puerto Madero
119) Tramways of Buenos Aires
120) Temperley
121) Lomas de Zamora
122) San Fernando
123) Passageways of Buenos Aires
124) Armenian Cathedral of Buenos Aires
125) Lezama Palace (Fábrica Canale)
126) Ezeiza International Airport (Ministro Pistarini)
127) National Congress (2016)
128) Casa Rosada & Plaza de Mayo (2016)
129) Skyline desde el Francisco Papa (Buquebus)
130) Aeroparque Jorge Newbery (2016)
131) Club Ferrocarril Oeste
132) Colón Theatre (2016)
133) Avenida de Mayo (2016)
134) Constitución Railway Station
135) La Boca & San Telmo (2016)
136) Aduana de Buenos Aires
137) Recoleta Cemetery (2017)
138) San Lorenzo: Club & Stadium
139) Palacio Barolo 
140) Fishing Club
141) Ministerio de Agroindustria
142) Park Hyatt Hotel (Duhau Palace)
143) Libertador Building (Ministry of Defense) 
144) Ministerio de Economía 
145) Museum of Decorative Arts
146) Space Tower & Parque de la Ciudad 
147) Club Italiano
148) 9th of July Avenue
149) Mercado de San Telmo 
150) Abasto de Buenos Aires 
151) Floralis Genérica (Mechanical Flower)
*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

1. SKYLINE OF BUENOS AIRES


The first post is dedicated to the aerial views and skyline of Buenos Aires, to get to know the density and extension of the city. These were taken from the Pirelli and Republic Towers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the videos:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Interresting Pictures! THX for sharing.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Emarg,

Thanks for the great pictures. Can you tell me are there any observation decks in Buenos Aires? Which buildings did you go on top, can we also go on top of the same buildings?


----------



## Yoyee (Mar 7, 2014)

Subscrita!!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for the feedback.



alitezar said:


> Hi Emarg,
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures. Can you tell me are there any observation decks in Buenos Aires? Which buildings did you go on top, can we also go on top of the same buildings?



Those were taken from some of the skyscrapers of Catalinas (shown in the next images), but those are close all the year and they only opened for a public event, the Open House 48HS B.A.

I would try some other buildings like the top of the Barolo Palace, the highest floors of the German Club (at the Microcentro), the restaurant of the roof of the COMEGA Building (I believe they closed it for a couple of months), and observation decks from the top of famous hotels such us the Alvear Hotel, the Sofitel, or the Hotel Panamericano. I would recommend to call them after going.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

2. SKYSCRAPERS OF CATALINAS


These are some of the towers placed between the Leandro N. Alem and Eduardo Madero avenues, which conforms the skyline who can be seen from Puerto Madero. The terrains were part of the Catalinas Masterplan (in the 1970s), planned in International Style towers. However, the original masterplan wasn't finished and several dark courtain wall buildings stays in most of those terrains today. At the same time, the area built by these towers went more even far away, going across the Microcentro and getting to the front of the famous Luna Park.

These are them, in order of appearance:

1) BankBoston Tower (Architect: César Pelli)
2) Bouchard 710 Tower (Architect: Mario Roberto Álvarez)
3) Bouchard Plaza Tower (Architects: SEPRA, HOK, y Aisenson)
4) Pirelli Tower (Architect: Mario Bigongiari)
5) República Tower (Architect: César Pelli)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The videos of the tower and the view of the city's skyline:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

EMArg said:


> Thank you guys for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

3. PARKS OF BUENOS AIRES



Buenos Aires is also known for its amazing parks, most of them designed by Carlos Thays in the beginning of the twentieth centrury. The biggest ones are the famous Parque 3 de Febrero (often called “Palermo Woods”) and the Almirante Brown Park, in the south of the city. Most of the parks of Buenos Aires were planned following the french urbanism of that time, as well as most of the parks of the other cities of the south and central America. 

These are the ones I visit the most:

1) The Rosedal of Palermo
2) The Botanic Garden (Palermo)
3) The Japanese Garden (Palermo)



THE ROSEDAL OF PALERMO












































THE BOTANIC GARDENS





















































THE JAPANESE GARDENS


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the videos:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

what I like about this city is its European appeal in its old architecture
and the modern buildings are equally beautiful too.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

4. LA BOCA – CAMINITO - RIACHUELO


Caminito is today a central touristic point of Buenos Aires where you're going to hear every language but spanish. Since the decade of 1990, just a few blocks around Caminito were guarded by the police, but since the crisis of the country in 2001 and the revaluation of the south of the city, more blocks were added to the touristic area.

Caminito is exclusively touristic nowadays, but it was very different back in the old days of the beginning of the 20th Century. In those days, the whole neighborhood was full of ships, cranes, fights between the "guapos porteños" (the name given to the bad guys of that times in Buenos Aires), and even a big bridge to transport the tramway from the capital city to the suburbes ("Gran Buenos Aires"), in front of the ending of the river called Riachuelo. 

However, La Boca is far known because of one of the most important football clubs of the world: the Club Atlético Boca Juniors. It's in this neighborhood were the tourists get to know the astounding passion of the argentine people for the football, being the most famous sport in the country.

The roots of Buenos Aires stays in La Boca and the south of the city. These images capture those places:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! beautiful Buenos Aires.
and I'm impressed with the modern buildings.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

5. ANCHORENA PALACE – (SAN MARTÍN PALACE) 



On the other side of Caminito, there's the rich neighborhoods of Buenos Aires. After the Yellow Fever in the beginning of the 20th Century on the south of the city, the wealthiest families went to the north of Buenos Aires, to the famous neighborhoods of Recoleta and Retiro, where they built gorgeous palaces whom architectural styles were based on the old french aristocracy from the last centuries.

There's 3 central train stations in Buenos Aires: Retiro, Once, and Constitución. Argentina was, since the 20th Century, one of the most important epicenters of the world agricultural industry, and most of those landowners lived in front of these stations, where they had the trains who went to their lands, mostly in the Buenos Aires province.

The San Martin Palace (also known as Anchorena Palace) is one of the palaces that can be seen today. Most of them were converted to museums or embassies, so it's highly recommended to visit them while coming to the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

6. AGRONOMIA (NEIGHBORHOOD OVERVIEW) 


This time, I bring you a different point of view of Buenos Aires, far away from the touristic sites. On the west of the city, there's middle-class (and some high-class) neighborhoods where the argentinean culture can be felt in a different way. Plenty of trees can be seen and the architectural styles have, again, a strong influence of Italy, France, and Spain (specially from the north of France). You can see people drinking "mate", the most argentinean drink around, made of hot water and herbs (called "yerba mate"). You may also see people washing their cars in the streets, cats living in front of the houses, family shops, and very old bars (called "bares notables") which have more than 100 years old.

Agronomia is one of those neighborhoods. Most of its extension is occupied by the University of Agronomy (like the Central Park, but made of farms), almost at the middle of the city. 

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The videos of Agronomia:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Agronomia looks like a neighborhood with so much personality. 
Thank you for the photos EMArg


----------



## Yoyee (Mar 7, 2014)

I like all about Argentina.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

7. GALERÍAS PACÍFICO (MICROCENTRO) 


Back to the downtown of the city, these are the Galerías Pacífico. Based on the old italian galleries (specially the Galleria Vittorio Emanuelle II of Milan), the Galerías Pacífico are the demonstration of the wealthy society of Argentina at the end of the 19th Century. The country was developing real fast, and Buenos Aires became one of the most important capital cities in the world, where gorgeous palaces and big commercial buildings were built.

The Galerías Pacífico are the most expensive shopping in Argentina, almost made exclusively for the foreign first class tourism. In its roofs, you may see some amazing murals, made by famous artists such as Antonio Berni and Spilimbergo.

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

8. EL ATENEO GRAND SPLENDID BOOKSTORE 


In my opinion, the most interesting part of Buenos Aires is its culture. There's plenty of stuff to see and do. From the famous theaters and movie theaters of the Corrientes avenue, to the little theaters of the surrounding neighborhoods of the downtown of the city. In my personal taste, the El Ateneo Gran Splendid bookstore is in one of the top 5 of these places, being one of the biggest and one of the most beautiful bookstores in the world.

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..Grand Splendid is grand on a splendid avenue, Santa Fe..:uh::uh::uh:.....Let's tango...:dance2::dance2:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

9. COSTANERA SUR ECOLOGICAL RESERVE 



In 1970s, even before the construction of Puerto Madero, the military government planned a highway network inside Buenos Aires. Jus a few of them were made. To raise the 25 de Mayo highway (the one who goes to the Ezeiza International Airport), several buildings were demolished. The debris of those demolitions were placed in front of the lands who today is Puerto Madero. In the next decades, the debris turned into a natural ecological reserve with plenty of different kind of birds, snakes, and other types of animals. Paradoxically, a natural reserve was borned in front Puerto Madero and the caothic Microcentro.

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

10. PLAZA DE MAYO (MAY SQUARE) 


The May Squarre ("Plaza de Mayo") is one of the most important historical places of Argentina. The biggest social movements and events start or finish in this square.

The May Square, of about almost 500 years old, changed several times its design. It was built in 1580, year of the Second Foundation of Buenos Aires, following the classic spanish urbanization: a central square with the government buildings around and the town church (now known ad Metropolitan Cathedral of Buenos Aires). In front of the May Square is the famous presidential palace Casa Rosada (Pink House), and the Cabildo (Town Hall) of the city. At the ending of the 19th Century and the beginning of the 20th Century, 3 major avenues which finish in the May Square were built: the Diagonal Norte, the Diagonal Sur, and the Avenida de Mayo (May Avenue).


Here are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

11. CASA ROSADA (PINK HOUSE) 



In front of the May Square is the Casa Rosada (Pink House), the palace of the Government House of the president of Argentina. Hundreds of years ago, there was in its place the fortress of the city, who in its base were built 2 identic buildings who ere united later by Tamburini with an exotic triumphal arch.

Its interiors are part of an astounding palace, worth of the economic power of the country in the lastest years of the 19th Century. 

The access to the Casa Rosada is allowed only in the saturdays and sundays. I recommend it. These are the pictures:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

12. PARQUE CHAS (THE LABYRINTH OF BUENOS AIRES) 




Parque Chas es one of the most curious neighborhood of Buenos Aires. It's a labyrinth made by circular streets and a little square on the middle. Most of those streets are named after capital cities of the world, among which it's the Berlin Street, the infinite street of Buenos Aires (being itself a complete circle). Without a map or knowledge of the place, it's easy to get lost inside (and I personally love it). Parque Chas is one of those neighoborhoods that don't appear in the tourist guides, but that I highly recommend to visit if you're in the city for more than a week.

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful Buenos Aires! That neighbourhood looks very intriguing, even more so with the tree-filled streets. One can imagine living there!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Bristol Mike said:


> Beautiful Buenos Aires! That neighbourhood looks very intriguing, even more so with the* tree-filled streets*. One can imagine living there!



That, by the way, are very common in the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

13. PLAZA FRANCIA & CENTRO CULTURAL RECOLETA (CCR) 




These are the Plaza Francia (France Square) and the Centro Cultural Recoleta (CCR), part of the classic tourist circuit of Buenos Aires, where once was the Convent of the Recoletos who gave the Recoleta neighborhood its name. The Centro Cultural Recoleta, famous for being in one of the few hills of the city (Buenos Aires is placed in on of the biggest plains of Argentina called Pampa Húmeda), gained its current appearance in the 1970s, when the architect Clorindo Testa changed its original forms by using his own style and colours.

The Plaza Francia (which is actually the Torcuato de Alvear square) is one of the chosen places in the city for recreation, live shows in the street, and lots of cultural offers to enjoy. 

These are the pictures:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the videos:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

14. BENCICH PALACE



As a complement of the biggest mansions such as the San Martin Palace or the Paz Palace, quite a big number of wealthy residences also were built: the famous "petit-hôtels", with a strong influence (again) from France and its architecture. Though some of these buildings can be seen all around Buenos Aires, most of them are in the north of the city in neighborhoods like Recoleta, Retiro, and the Microcentro.

Inside this category of architectural style, there's the Bencich Palace, one of the best conserved examples, nowaday used for private events and exclusive parties.

These are the images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Y el video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

15. CEMETERIES OF BUENOS AIRES: RECOLETA & CHACARITA



These are 2 of the 3 cemeteries that you may find in Buenos Aires: the Recoleta Cemetery and the Chacarita Cemetery.

The Chacarita Cemetery was built in the late 19th Century, when the Yellow Plague emerged in Buenos Aires and the aristocracy of the city migrated from the south of the city (San Telmo and Barracas) to the north, where they still live today. The Chacarita Cemetery is a tiny city with two underground levels and a huge open space, including alleyways with tall graves and mausoleums, just like the Recoleta Cemetery.

As a result of the prohibition of the burial of those killed by the Plague and, at the same time, as a result of the new migration of the rich people into the neighborhood, the Recoleta Cemetery became one of the most prestigious places in the city, being today a true piece of art, essential to understand Buenos Aires and its roots.






*CEMETERY OF LA RECOLETA*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CEMETERY OF CHACARITA*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The videos ob both cemeteries:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

16. PARQUE DE LA MEMORIA (MEMORY PARK)




The Parque de la Memoria (Memory Park) was built almost on the northern limits of the Federal District as a conmemoration of the victims of the dictatorship of the military that began in 1976. Its design is a bit different for the other parks of the city, as its flat, it has almost no trees, and it has an unusual contact with the river (still unusual in Buenos Aires). Great views of the skyline of the Microcentro (downtown) and Vicente López (metropolitan area) can be seen from here.

These ar the pictures:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(Next Page)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 37. Palermo (Neighborhood) *




Palermo is one of the big examples of the radical changes a city can go through. 100 years ago, the place was inhabited by slums and old houses. Within the next decades, it turned into one of the nicest places of Buenos Aires, a must-see for the tourists (from other countries and even for those of us who live here). Palermo concentrates some of the best restaurants, disco-bars, pubs, malls, and also some of the most iconic places of Buenos Aires: the Barrio Parque, a labyrinth full of mansions and trees on the streets, the Palermo Woods with miles of parks and huge avenues, the Soho with its clothing stores and colorful residences, the area of the major TV studios of Argentina, and the micro-zone of the offices of the psychoanalysts (called “Palermo Freud”). It also has the biggest mosque in Latin America and the famous Planetarium Galileo Galilei.

The images:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*38) Barrio Parque – Palermo Chico *




This is the sub-neighborhood called “Barrio Parque”, one of the most exclusive places in Argentina and Latin America. Enjoy!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing thread, I love every picture. BBAA is incredible, so much charm that no one can resist!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures Emarg. I was in BA couple of months ago and loved it. Such a great city. Palermo was very nice indeed too. I walk a lot when I travel as I want to see the city as much as I can. One day I walked all the way from Recoleta to The Fine arts museum, the metal flower, barrio parque and by chance I saw Iran's embassy, which is next to the Spain embassy and it was very cool to see it, then walked to observatory, plaza espana, passing next to the zoo to plaza Italia, Alto Palermo and then walked on Ave. Santa Fe from Plaza Italia all the way back to my hotel at Obelisco. I was passing out walking for so many hours that day but it was awesome. Thanks for the great thread, brings back so many good memories


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Barrio Parque just oozes with charm, from this and other pix I've seen, lovely indeed!!....^^And yes talk the walk, when I too was in BA with a friend, we walked in every direction from our hotel which was on Santa Fe and Libertad. And by the 4 day I had too buy band aids for the blisters on my feet. Unfortunately at the time I did not know about Barrio Parque or I would have gone too see it also......Let's Tango......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ That's so cool. Walking is the best only if you could avoid the blisters


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from Buenos Aires :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

BA is one of those cities that I'd really love to visit - the city looks massive and super urban with lots of architectural styles. Impressive stuff!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all of your feedback! Glad you liked it.




alitezar said:


> Lovely pictures Emarg. I was in BA couple of months ago and loved it. Such a great city. Palermo was very nice indeed too. I walk a lot when I travel as I want to see the city as much as I can.
> One day I walked all the way from Recoleta to The Fine arts museum, the metal flower, barrio parque and by chance I saw Iran's embassy, which is next to the Spain embassy and it was very cool to see it, then walked to observatory, plaza espana, passing next to the zoo to plaza Italia, Alto Palermo and then walked on Ave. Santa Fe from Plaza Italia all the way back to my hotel at Obelisco. I was passing out walking for so many hours that day but it was awesome. Thanks for the great thread, brings back so many good memories



I completely agree with you. I indeed prefer to walk for hours when I visit a city (sometimes, even here where I live). The _feeling_ of the surrounding and the things we perceive on foot are a way-more richer. The only exception I recall is Los Angeles (that was a case on itself :lol: ), where I almost had to buy new legs due to the long distances and the only use of foot and the Metro Red Line.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^kay:kay:..An you should, it is foodtastic also....It is fashionable, highly educated, friendly people, inexpensive, and did I say the food, a cultured café society, also a top notch theater city with it's district/street like NY and London, Ave. Corrientes. It produces music, movies, and television not to mention The Tango. With a thriving art scene and opera......Let's Tango.....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's Tango indeed :colgate:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

EMArg said:


> Thanks for all of your feedback! Glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool. Yes, LA is no joke, it's so huge and all its attractions are scattered and far from each other


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

LA is massive :lol:, Beautiful pictures!


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

midrise said:


> mg:..Barrio Parque just oozes with charm, from this and other pix I've seen, lovely indeed!!....^^And yes talk the walk, when I too was in BA with a friend, we walked in every direction from our hotel which was on Santa Fe and Libertad. And by the 4 day I had too buy band aids for the blisters on my feet. Unfortunately at the time I did not know about Barrio Parque or I would have gone too see it also......Let's Tango......:dance2::dance2:


Barrio Parque is a most expensive neighborhood in Buenos Aires they live millionaires and billionaires :lol:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

---->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*46) Art Decó style in Buenos Aires*





On the Art Deco movement on Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More info on this quick documentary of the Art Deco (english subtitles will be available next week):


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The Argentina gem shines with every thing it embraces, and gives us it's own twist..:hug:kay::hug:kay::hug:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

this is one of my favorite cities because it has lots of art deco buildings and older architectural designs as well. btw,I'm an art deco fan.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

One of my favorites aswell :colgate:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome updates. Lovely pictures and video. Thank you


----------



## FrancoJR (May 28, 2015)

I wonder if most of these are listed buildings. Last time I was in Buenos Aires, I visited Tigre and they were tearing down beautiful villas to make space for new projects. I don't know if this is also the case for Buenos Aires.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^:down::nono::down:..There are way too many beautiful buildings from BA's "Golden Era" that have bin lost for the same reason..hno::?:fiddle::grumpy::uh:icard::cripes:..At one time Argentina's economy was one of the biggest/strongest in the world and it's capital reflected that. BA was a show case from that wealthy era. If you ever see photos from than you will see what I saying..


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The buildings of the pictures are all protected or its demolition are very unlikely. Most demolitions take place on the neighborhoods whom are near the Downtown or in the north of the city, because they have the most expensive terrains, but mostly on the 1 or 2 stories houses/buildings. Apart from that, Buenos Aires is well-known for not having a long-term plan for its general development on this matter. Its history is very similar to New York from that point of view. While New York had steel and glass skyscrapers taking almost entire blocks replacing the old massive brown and red art deco and neogothic buildings, Buenos Aires replaced the old houses with 13-stories buildings in the avenues and 8-stories in the inner streets.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*47) Skyscrapers in Buenos Aires*





This is a brief of the most iconic skyscrapers of Buenos Aires, starting with the older ones and finishing with the recent ones, with some shots of them in the skyline of the city. Enjoy!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The documentary of *Skyscrapers of Buenos Aires* in HD:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Buenos Aires is a very beautiful city.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

quite a beautiful and interesting city....Lovely art deco as well as the modern buildings.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*48) Usina del Arte*





On the recently renovated *Usina del Arte*, on La Boca neighborhood:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

splendid art deco buildings...likewise, the modern scrapers are really changing the city's skyline.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots .


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*53) COMEGA Building*




In the busy corner of Leandro N. Alem and Corrientes stands the COMEGA Building with its rationalist style and its travertine marble facade of light colors. It is a very important piece of the history of the skyscrapers in Buenos Aires. When it was built, in the 1930s, it was higher than most of the buildings around. For a long time, it had a bar in the semi-curved floor who stands in one of the last floors. It is closed to today though to the general public. It only opens just a few times a year for very specific events. The views of the Microcentro from the COMEGA are some of the best ones after those of the highest towers of the surrounding blocks.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*54) Immigration Museum*



On the late 19th Century, for the construction of the new nation was required a bigger amount of manpower and labour. To accomodate the new immigrants after they got out of the boats in the port, and before they could get a house and a job, the Immigration Hotel was built. An octogonal building was constructed before the current huge complex of italian buildings. Though the idea was to get people from England and from the northern countries of Europe, most of the massive amount of immigrante came from Spain and Italy. This hotel was closed in 1953 and lost its importance till a few years ago, when it became the Museum of Immigration, with a calm park and a very interesting system where you can go and check the family tree from the last centuries (if you are from Argentina).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


En HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*55) Beaux Arts in Buenos Aires*







What we know nowadays as the “Paris of South America” is the result of the large collection that the Beaux Arts gave to Buenos Aires in the last 150 years. Since the last half of the 19th Century, this style took different directions, starting first with the epic public buildings and the huge palaces of the richest families of Argentina. Among these families are the famous Alvears, the Boschs, the Anchorenas, the Unzués, among others. A paradox of this new era for Argentina was that the country who received mostly spanish and italian immigrants also adopted at the same time the french styles throughout its whole history as the core of its architecture, in the beginning for the High Class and then for the rest of the country. So the first big palaces were born, like the Pereda Palace (Embassy of Brazil) and the Bosch Palace (US Embassy), among several examples that looked like small versions of the Chateau of Versailles on its interiors:


























At the same time, the big public palaces like the Pizzurno Palace, the National School of Buenos Aires, and the gorgeous Palace of the Post Office who was designed by the architect Norbert Maillart:





































This french influence quickly spread to the other sectors of the high class of Argentina. A different kind of french mansions was born: the urban buildings with a larger amount of floors and glorious domes. These are some of the examples of the neighborhoods of Recoleta and Palermo:













































But what I consider the most interesting moment was when the Beaux Arts style went straight through the middle and low class people. When it became massive, the french culture also went deep down into the people and the roots of Argentina we see today. From the bakery shops, to the bars on the streets, and the european touch on almost every corner of every city and town of the country. This was also the times where the buildings started to almost surpass those of France and Paris, with the arrival of new extravagant domes and designs, like the cases of the Raggio Palace and the building of Callao and Lavalle streets:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

...and the famous collection of 4 buildings who were built in strategic corners of Buenos Aires by the architects Dunant and Mallet: the Caja Internacional Mutua de Pensiones (Corrientes and Pueyrredón streets), the Asociación Española de Socorros Mutuos (Entre Ríos and Alsina streets), the Centro Naval (in front of the Pacífico Galleries, in the Córdoba and Florida streets) and the building of Córdoba and Talcahuano streets.



































































It is interesting to see how strong was the influence of France in the world, especially on the architecture of the high-class. Though Buenos Aires took the french styles to the extremes, you will probably find french-looking buildings and mansions in the best neighborhoods of the biggest capitals of the world. So after the Beaux Arts shined, between the last decades of the 19th Century and 1940, a new style came into the scene to break the perfection and to let the imagination fly, giving the architects a new freedom to design: the Modernism architecture. That’s what’s comming on the next week, so stay tunned. Meanwhile, a few more images of the Beaux Arts in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The full documentary (on spanish) of the Beaux Arts style in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*56) Art Nouveau in Buenos Aires*




The perfection of the Positivismo was the last crisis of the Western Human Kind just before entering into the world we are still living today. The Fine Arts and the good manners were a clear limit to the creativity and the artistic experimentation. And just like the door that Sigmund Freud opened to the society with the psychoanalysis, the Modernism came into this world as an explosion of creativity, where the freedom was absolute. Paradoxically, the Modernism, who was almost an anti-academic art, often acted like a new Academicism, in the sense that the new elements and details were sometimes systematized by the architects. Breaking the rules of the Beaux Arts was often a rule itself, creating an interesting contradiction. The Modernism had its own expression in many of the nations and empires of Europe of that era (19th and 20th century), being the most important examples those from the regions of Spain, France, Italy, Germany, Austria-Hungary, and the UK. In Buenos Aires, the Modernism came mostly in the form of Art Nouveau (french style), Italian Liberty, the Catalan Modernisme, and small expressions of the german Jugendstil and the Vienna Secession. As always in the city, the styles were adapted to Buenos Aires and some amazing architects like Virginio Colombo started to build some gorgeous buildings like the Casa Calise:
















…among other buildings like the famous Casa de los Pavos Reales (translated: “House of the Peacocks”), with sculptures of peacocks and lyons on its facades, and with some expressions of the the architecture of the Islamic Spain (almoravid architecture) and the styles of Florence in Italy:














































One of the key elements of the Modernism was the curve on the designs, clearly seen on the glorious french Art Nouveau, who also came to the furniture in the streets of Buenos Aires:
















In other cases, the Catalan Modernisme managed to give a surrealist touch to Buenos Aires in buildings like the Hotel Chile, who looks like some sort of inverted pyramid:
















…and other exmples such as the Club Español (translated: “Spanish Club”) with its triumphal red dome, who also has some elements of the Vienna Secession style:


























Among the most important architects of the Modernism in Buenos Aires is Julián García Nuñez, who built the Hospital Español (translated: “Spanish Hospital”), of whom only the half of it remains today:


























…or the iconic corner of the Paso and Viamonte streets, with its exquiste rare dome:
















The Liberty (italian modernism) was one of the most-used modernist syles in Buenos Aires. With very rich designs on the balconies and the ironworks, the Liberty gave a lot of beauty to the city, from houses in the corners to big palaces, such as following: the corner of Corrientes and Salguero St., Paraguay and Talcahuano St., Hipólito Yrigoyen 3400, and the Castle of the Ghosts in the neighborhood of La Boca:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Following next, some other examples of the Art Nouveau and other kind of Modernism who were mixed with other styles (resulting in the eclecticism who is a trademark of Buenos Aires):
























































Among the french Art Nouveau repertoire of the buildings of Buenos Aires, my favorite one is the Bazar Dos Mundos, who preserves almost all its original details in its facade. The owner of this beauty was Roger Ballet, with his famos quote: “Sell more, earn less” (I gotta admit that I’ve never understood why he said that). This particualr building was also the beginning of the big malls on Buenos Aires, among the other two big palaces of the shopping: the Harrod’s and the Galerías Pacífico in the Downtown.
















Into the world of the dreams, the two trademarks are the buildings of the architect Eduardo Rodríguez Ortega, a huge fan of the Gaudí’s work. He made the building of the corner of Rivadavia and Ayacucho streets, with its unique dome made of crystals and the phrase: “No Hi Ha Somnis Impossible” (translated from the Catalan language: “There’s no impossible dreams”):
















…and the Casa de los Lirios, a building that seems directly taken from Barcelona, and who also looks like a giant tree with windows and doors. Quite amazing:
















To this point, one of the icons of the Modernism in Buenos Aires was and is the Confitería del Molino, who is currently being restored to recover its golden atmosphere.
















And the most important building of the Modernism in Buenos Aires: the epic Otto Wulff building designed by the architect Morten Rönnow, who was with the Jugendstil style. This unique place has two exaggerated domes: one symbolizes the Sun of the Habsburgs and the other Crown of the Empress Sissi. That’s because this building was planned to be the Embassy of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, who collapsed in the First World War (just while this place was currently in construction). You may also watch the facades for hours, since it has a lot of sculptures of animals (most of them from the wildlife of Argentina) and greek mythological creatures. The Otto Wullf definitely shows how important was Buenos Aires within the new World scenario of the late 1800s and the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the documentary on the *Art Nouveau of Buenos Aires* (on spanish):


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

:uh:  very beautiful architecture


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*57) Embassy of France (Ortiz Basualdo Palace)*







The Embassy of France is the last of the mansions of the axis of the Alvear Avenue. It is one of the most important examples of the Beaux Arts residences in the country, built by the wave of french architects who lived in their country (mostly in Paris). They usually sent the projects from overseas to Argentina, though at the same time they almost never came to the country (supervising the construction from France). The owners of this beauty were the Basualdo-Zapiolas, who sold it a fews years later to the nation of France, who loved the details of the palace, most of them inspired by french, english, and even norwegian palaces. The place was recently restored in what was one of the most iconic restorations of the last few decades in Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great tour showing a little of what BA was like at the height of it's zenith....There was so much lost too the wreaking ball in the name of progress that it's a crime..hno:hno:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

You're definitely right. So many things could be compared between Buenos Aires and New York City. Both were the biggest and most important capitals of their regions, they grew up vertically with their skyscrapers (though in a different scale), and they both didn't got to plan the development of the city as a whole system after the WWII, adding to this equation the new theories of people like Le Corbusier and the new movements within the architects in the Western world.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*66) Pasaje Rivarola*







Those who venture into the history and secrets of Buenos Aires shall get to know the Pasajes Porteños (the passageways), whom are hidden in most of the neighborhoods of the city. Among the list of passageways is the Pasaje Rivarola, known for having exact mirrored buildings on each side of the street: the shops, the balconies, the windows, the details on the facades, and even the 4 domes of the corners. The triad of architects who built this beauty were Petersen, Thiele and Cruz.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*67) Palace of Justice*






For those of us who love Architecture, the easiest thing to remember about the movie The Secret in her Eyes is not that it did won the Oscar, but instead that several scenes were shot in the galleries of the Palace of Justice. This palace, usually known as “Tribunales”, is so important that the surrounding neighborhood takes its name. It also creates the life of the atmosphere around, being a chaotic place from monday to friday, and with almost no movement the saturdays and sundays. Inside this palace was the core of the Justice of the country for more than a century and it still is the main building of the Judicial system and the last decisions of the Law in Argentina, probably being the most famous room the courtroom of the Supreme Court, where most of the pictures shown in the papers are taken. The architect who built this epic beauty was Norbert Maillart, who also introduced Buenos Aires into the world stage with another two massive buildings: the Colegio Nacional and the Palace of the Post Office.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

As always, video and the pictures are perfect :applause:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*68) Medalla Milagrosa*






If you go from the Ezeiza International Airport to the Downtown of Buenos Aires (by using the 25 de Mayo highway), you may probably remember 3 grey pyramidal domes on the way, just in front of a huge park. This is the church called Medalla Milagrosa (translated: “Miraculous Medal”), with a strange mix of Neo Romanesque and Rationalism styles, a mix that can be often seen in some other temples of this kind in the city. This church serves as an outstanding conclusion to the west side of the Chacabuco Park and it is famous for also giving its name to the Line E of the subway network.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*69) Universidad Católica – Puerto Madero (U.C.A.)*






Where once was a red-brick storehouse of the old Puerto Madero (when it was the Port of Buenos Aires) is today the Universidad Católica Argentina (the university of the catholic church). Most of the classrooms inside the university only have artificial light. In some other parts, the naked structure of reinforced concrete was left on purpose to show the original layout of the design and to allow the sunlight shine in the halls. The bars for the students in the top floors also have amazing views of the Diques and the neighborhood of Puerto Madero. Interesting fact: Google usually rent the entire building for their private events in Buenos Aires every year and they close the place completely.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*70) Villa del Parque & Villa Devoto*






Both Villa del Parque and Villa Devoto are part of the repertoire of towns that were slowly added to Buenos Aires, limited almost 150 years ago to just a few neighborhoods in front of the Río de la Plata. In order for this to happen, the Rail infrastructure was essential. It was back then and it remains today as the heart of the West of Buenos Aires. It is so important that the neuralgic places still stay around the Rail Stations. Going beyond these places, the most important tourist spots are also around the train tracks. That is the case of the Palacio de los Bichos, the most exquisite Art Nouveau example of the West with its psychedelic dome, and the Santa Ana church. Moving onto Villa Devoto, it is definitely the most exotic point of the West (counting the Federal District and the metropolitan West area). In this neighborhood lived the famous football player Diego Maradona and it was always, somehow, the queen of the West, with huge palaces such as the Water Tank palace and the surrounding area of mansions and catholic temples/schools in front of the Arenales Square.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

EMArg said:


>


Handsome and elegant building


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent thread. I am enjoying the details and the historical descriptions.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*71) Santa Felicitas (Church)*






In front of the Colombia Square, in the traditional neighborhood of Barracas, is the Santa Felicitas church. It was constructed by the parents of Felicitas Guerrero de Álzaga, an important girl of the 19th century who was shot by Enrique Ocampo, inside a whole story of pride, jelousy, and the story of a love triangle. The church is, like many buildings in Buenos Aires, a perfect example of eclecticism (mixture of styles): romanic, byzantine, Beaux Arts, and even neogothic details. The two front towers remain in a perfect condition, with its original moldures, brackets, and small domes. The architect of this beauty was Ernesto Bunge, also known for giving neogothic details to his buildings, like the Normal 1 School, between the Córdoba Avenue and the Riobamba street.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*72) English Neighborhood*






It could be said that the spirit of the Middle Class of Argentina and specially Buenos Aires lies within the neighborhood of Caballito, who functions like a tiny city inside the city itself. Apart from its sub-neighborhoods and areas like Primera Junta, the Centenary Park, or the Rivadavia Park, are also other hidden zones like the Barrio Inglés (translated: “English Neighborhood”), a few delimited blocks between two of the most expensive areas of Buenos Aires: the Pedro Goyena and Alberdi avenues. This british oasis was built to accommodate the english workers who constructed the rail infraestructure of the West Buenos Aires (of the Sarmiento Line). Paradoxically, most of the styles used in the houses were italian and french, though there are a few examples of the English Tudor and the Norman architecture aswell.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*73) Gran Rex Theatre*



The architect of the Gran Rex Theatre was the father of the Rationalism style in Argentina, Alberto Prebisch, who also built the iconic Obelisk, a few block away. On the other side of the other big theatre that has in front of it, the Ópera Theatre, the Gran Rex has a remarkable simplicity and its strength comes from the design of the huge windows, who are surrounded by travertine marbles. These and other details like the utilization of the reinforced concrete for the construction connects the Gran Rex with the Art Deco style, but in a bigger picture involving the rationalism (being, hence, an eclectic building). The interiores are also gorgeous: white walls with golden ironworks and the huge Theatre Room.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*74) Recoleta (Resumen de Barrio)*




Recoleta is the highest of the high-class residences in Buenos Aires. Since the rich families moved from San Telmo and Constitución to the north of the city, a new neighborhood was borned, as attractive as the large amount of architectural style you may find in it. It is known for its characteristic french touch, with several examples of Beaux Arts, Art Nouveau, and newer buildings using some of the Beaux Arts details, like the mansards and the balconies. However, you may find several examples of the modernism of Italy (the Liberty Floreale), of Rationalism, of Art Deco, and massive construction of modern architecture between the decades of the 1950s and the 1980s. The name of the neighborhood comes from the Padres Recoletos (a Franciscan Order). And just in front of of the oldest buildings in Buenos aires, the Basílica Nuestra Señora del Pilar, are also some very cool places where the tourists go, like the Centro Cultural Recoleta, the Buenos Aires Design shopping mall, the Plaza Francia with the fairground, and the streets with the night clubs and pubs (probably the best one in the city). And hidden among the jungle of buildings, are some of the gems of Recoleta: the Facultad de Ingeniería (Engineering School) with its neogothic style, the famous Recoleta Cemetery, the mansions of the Alvear Avenue, the colossal National Library with its brutalist style, and some of the best musumes of the city: the Museum of Fine Arts, the Palais de Glace, and the Museum of Decorative Art with its collection of furniture and medieval art, brought from Europe.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*79) Avenida Diagonal Sur *







Unlike the Diagonal Norte Avenue, the Diagonal Sur avenue almost goes unnoticed for those who visit Buenos Aires. The buildings are noticeably simpler than those of the Diagonal Norte. That’s because they were built a few years later, when the city already entered onto a form of architecture that gave priority to the simplicity and who almost erased the ornaments from the facades (a few years later, it would be reduced even more, just to the functionality). The Diagonal Sur remains unfinished today. It ends at the Belgrano Avenue but it should finish at the 9th of July Avenue (there are plans to extend it). Probably, the most important points on this avenue are the Monument to Julio Roca (the president who almost made Argentina a first-world country on the last decades of the 19th Century), the INDEC Building, the Manzana de las Luces with some of the oldest buildings of the city, and the epic Legislature of Building with its clock tower. Also, at the south end of the avenue is the SOMISA Building, the first example of the modern era of the second half of the 20th century in the city, who used steel as its raw material instead of the reinforced concrete that is so common in Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*80) National Library*






Just in front of “La Isla” in the neighborhood of Recoleta is the epic National Library, a huge building made in pure brutalist style by Clorindo Testa, who also built the Bank of London and the Hospital Naval at the Parque Centenario. With a naked eye, this building looks extremely rough, which by the way it may be the most important characteristic of the Brutalism. Like some kind of films, this particular architectural style is very hard to look at, but it gets better when you take your time and go into the details. Actually, the use of the reinforced concrete has a a bit of charm. Also, some exquisite details (on this particular case) like the disposal of the floors designed by Clorindo Testa, with the main floors and other sub-floors amongst them. The employees of the building treat it as if it was an animal, calling them “belly”, “head”, and “legs” instead of the actual names of the floors and sectors. What was very common in the style of Clorindo Testa also appeared in this case: the utilization of the simple shapes such as triangles and circles, and the bright color-palette of the blue, red, and yellow colours. A must-see if you go to Recoleta.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*81) Churches of Downtown Buenos Aires*






The roots of the zone that we know today as the “Microcentro Porteño” remains still in the old colonial houses and in those temples of almost 100 to 300 years old. Buenos Aires, such as most of the world capitals outsideof Europe, developed its Downtown with new towers between the old towers of the churches. These are some of the most important examples:




*IGLESIA DE SAN IGNACIO*

Just 1 block away from the Plaza de Mayo, the Manzana de las Luces (remotely translated as the “Enlightment Block”) unifies the gigantic National School of Buenos Aires with the Church of San Ignacion, built in 1734 and famous for oits clocks on the facades (of the many that can be found at the Microcentro:
























*CONVENTO & BASÍLICA DE SAN FRANCISCO*

The Basilica de San Francisco is part of a biggerc complex of 3 catholic temples. It once belonged to the Franciscan Order who putted their steps in the Ciudad del Buen Ayre (such was the original name of Buenos Aires back in those centuries). The architect Ernesto Sackman rebuilt its facades to give the temple a brand-new different look (at the beginning of the 20th Century):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CONVENTO DE SANTO DOMINGO*

Famous for its orange facade, the Santo Domingo Abbey & Church was built on the XVIII Century and on its door stays the Mausoleum of Manuel Belgrano, an essential figure of the Independence of Argentina:


































*CONVENTO SAN RAMÓN NONATO*

On the Reconquista St., hidden by tons of banks and some very tall buildings, remains the San Ramón Nonato Abbey, one of the many oasis of the Microcentro:










































































*MONASTERIO DE SANTA CATALINA DE SIENA*

Onto the north, the Santa Catalina de Siena Abbey is one of the oasis with green spaces, corridors, and coffee houses. It is known because of the event of 1807 where the english soldiers took it and stood for almost a week (when England invaded the area):


































*CATEDRAL ANGLICANA DE SAN JUAN BAUTISTA*

Very similar to the architecture of the Cathedral of Buenos Aires, the San Juan Bautista Cathedral (Anglican temple) commerates those who died on the World War I, once a year:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The churches on HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*82) Pasaje Lanín*




Once known as the “Pasaje Silva”, the Pasaje Lanín was one of the first experiments of the city’s government who aimed to revitalize the south neighborhoods of the Buenos Aires after decades of decay, especially since the construction of the elevated highway (the 25 de Mayo Highway). Just in front of the Roca Line in the neighborhood of Barracas, two complete streets were painted with colorful psychedelic designs with the Barracas Central factory as the door of the passageway in its triangular block.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*83) King Fahd Mosque*




Faithfully to its tradition of exaggerated architecture, Buenos Aires inaugurated the biggest mosque in Latin America on a terrain that was donated by the former president Menem and built by capitals of the kingdom of Saudi Arabia. However, the architectural style of the mosque strictly follows the functionality of the modern buildings of the islamic temples, with no connections or any relation to the wide range of styles that already are in Buenos Aires. The sunlight, essential to the islamic architecture, comes from large windows on the roof and the doors and inner-windows are made with a design that allows you to see the outside but not the other way around (the privacy is quite important). And of course, it also has tall minarets who are used to call the prayers and aims to mark its importance on the surroundings, just like the towers of the Catholic churches. Because this particular religion never fully landed on Latin America, it’s easy to feel like if you’re on the Middle East inside the mosque. That is probably the first thing that comes to the minds of those who visit it. Further inside the building, the most relevant place is the mosque itself, with the very-comfortable carpets on the floor who limits the place of each prayer and large racks to take off the shoes, a characteristic that is often common on a lot of asian cultures.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*84) Presbiterian Church of San Andrés*




Near the limit with the neighborhood of San Telmo lies the Presbiterian Church of San Andrés, an enormous brick building with tall vitraux and neogothic details who practically seems taken from the scottish architecture. This church stood very close to Scotland until a few decades ago, when they went to another direction, onto the Presbiterian Church of the United States. It was built in 1896, 70 years after the first scottish settlers arrival to Argentina. It is nowadays one of the icons of the Belgrano Avenue at the Microcentro Porteño.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

EMArg. what a wonderful thread. You are really taking the effort to show us how beautiful and plentiful is your city. Baires is a place I yearn to visit one day. :cheers:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree, you're doing an amazing job showing the world how beautiful our city is. Keep up the excellent work kay:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

I appreciate the comments. Thank you :colgate:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree.....it is beautiful and unique indeed....great job...kay:mg:kay:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*85) Buenos Aires Stock Exchange (MerVal)*




Those who enter into the Stock Exchange of Buenos Aires expect to see dozens of brokers yelling at TV screens and ringing bell sounds in the back. But the image you actually see is the exact opposite. Actually, that doesn’t happen anymore in any of the Stock Exchanges of the world, except for those who incidentally keep the tradition just for the tradition itself. With the advance of the operations on the internet, both for practicality and strategic reasons (time is money), this habit quickly faded away. Now, the building of the Buenos Aires Stock Exchange is huge, and it is bizarre to notice that it goes unnoticed amongst the surroundings: the epic Palace of the Post Office and the repertoire of skyscrapers of the last 100 years. Gotta love the chaotic Downtowns of the big capitals of the world. The B.A. Stock Exchange was built by one of the essential architects of the city: Alejandro Christophersen, who used an exquisite Beaux Arts style for two of the entrances. The third entrance and the new building who was annexed later was built by Mario Roberto Álvarez, the father of the modern architecture in Argentina, who used an adaptation of the International Style for the new building.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*86) Manzana de las Luces*






In the block who is between the streets of Moreno, Perú, Bolívar, and the Diagonal Sur is the Manzana de las Luces (could be translated as “the Illuminated Block”), named it like that because of all the educational institutions who are there, being the most important one the Colegio Nacional Buenos Aires (National School of Buenos Aires). It is today the main starting point for the tourists who go to the historical district (to Microcentro and San Telmo).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*87) Café Tortoni*




An important part of the soul of Buenos Aires lies within the european inheritance of its cafés and bars. Since the beginning of the 20th century, the bars were the core of the business, family and friends meetings, as well as the main place of the Buenos Aires seduction. Like the Starbucks phenomenon but in a more local level, the cafés in the city flourished in all of the neighborhoods. So at the middle of the Microcentro, with more than 100 years old, the Café Tortoni was built, probably inspired by the parisian bar who had the same name. It is part of the collection of “bares notables”, a wide series of bars who were trademarks in their neighborhoods, where the waiters knew their customers more than a psychoanalyst, and where most of the biggest public personalities went. In the case of the Tortoni, I wouldn’t be mistaken if I’d say that all of the important personalities throughout the history of Argentina went there to have a coffee. Also, some other big figures such as Albert Einstein and Henry Kissinger. Definitely a must-go for all the tourists who come to Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

En HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*88) Coghlan & Villa Ortúzar*




On the other side of the glamorous neighborhoods for the tourist circuits, Villa Ortúzar is part of the repertoir of the calm neighborhoods of Buenos Aires, with tree-lined streets and a wide amount of blocks full of houses of all architectural styles. The strength of Villa Ortúzar are not its tourtist points, because it doesn’t have any (though the San Roque Church could be considered as one). Instead, the best thing of these neighborhoods is how calm they are. Walking through the calm streets is a feeling you won’t usually get on the central neighborhoods of Buenos Aires. The most interesting thing about Villa Ortúzar are the triangular blocks who come as a result of the bizarre layout of the Álvarez Thomas Avenue. And a few miles to the north, separated by the neighborhoods of Belgrano and Villa Urquiza, lies Coghlan, a tiny place who is usually confused with those who surround it, most of them big as hell and also very important on the daily life of the vast majority of people who live on the far north of the Federal District. Just like the case of many other neighborhoods, the essentials of Coghlan stay next to the Railway Station (of the Mitre Line), like the parks around it or the Pirovano Hospital, a place with an important influence from the italian architecture (usually used on the hospitals and schools of Buenos Aires and Argentina). On the last two decades, with the new construction boom, the Ricardo Balbín Avenue became also one of the newest arteries of the north. With such a small size, that’s a huge success for Coghlan.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

En HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

--->>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you there :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*93) Otto Wulff*




The Otto Wulff is the most glorious piece of the Modernism in Buenos Aires. Though it combines several types of Modernism, it mostly uses the german Jugendstil. Placed on the intersection of the Perú and Belgrano streets, the Otto Wulff Building shows two psychedelic domes, both crowned by a Sun and a Crown in commemoration to the Emperor Francisco José and the Empress Sissí of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, who ceased to exist while it was currently on construction. The Otto Wulff is one of the richest building of Buenos Aires when it comes to details: the facades show several animals of the wildlife of Argentina and it is “sustained” by the Atlas figures.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*94) Basílica Nuestra Señora de Buenos Aires *




Sobre la Avenida Gaona, en el barrio de Caballito, está uno de los templos más grandes de Buenos Aires: la Basílica Nuestra Señora de Buenos Aires. Hoy conserva su arquitectura neogótica original, de muchísima riqueza en detalles y con dos torres que pueden verse desde varios puntos del Gran Buenos Aires. Al mirar esta basílica, es posible identificar dos grandes valores de Buenos Aires: el primero es la importancia de la Iglesia Católica en la cultura argentina, con templos de mucha altura que sobresalían entre las casas. Y la segunda es que Buenos Aires es una conjunción de localidades con improntas personales muy marcadas, que se conectaron durante los últimos 200 años y que fueron tan relevantes como el Centro. Como condimento adicional, la Basílica Nuestra Señora de Buenos Aires muestra la ambición y la exageración en la arquitectura porteña de la primera mitad del Siglo XX.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


En HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! there are quite a lot of impressive buildings in the city and this makes BA very interesting.
I've been checking your thread quite often and once my family doctor (who hails from you country) talked about BA 
and yes, she's inviting me to visit it as it was really beautiful.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad you liked the city. It clearly was one of the most important capitals of the world in the beginning of the 20th Century. It also clearly has the potential to become one of the essentials again.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*95) YPF Tower (César Pelli)*






The YPF Tower was originally built by the company Repsol to host its headquarters, moving from Diagonal Norte towards Puerto Madero. This tower was one of the icons of the revitalization on this new neighborhood after the 2001 crisis. The YPF Tower is practically a modern palace with the characteristic touch of Cesar Pelli, from the high ceilings, the combination of solid metal and glass, and lots of natural light with large windows. The tower is divided into two bodies "cut" in half. In some of the last floors, where the offices of the management of YPF are, César Pelli designed a big open space for a tree and an internal garden.



































































































View from the last floors:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing city. The view from Pelli's tower is fantastic!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely colonial architecture, and those sleek scrapers as well.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*96) Vicente López *





Vicente López is the natural extension of the Federal District towards the north, specially on the axis of the Libertador Avenue who borders the Coast, with the same kind of urban planning consisting on private sports clubs and big public parks. Vicente López is crossed by the Mitre and Belgrano Norte Rail Lines and by the huge Panamerican Highway on the Northwest. The densest areas lie on the Maipú and Libertador Avenue. And in front of the Río de la Plata is the “Paseo Costero”, a huge park with some of the best views of the skyline of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's go to the next page due to the amount of material in this one ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

--->>>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*121) Lomas de Zamora*




Lomas de Zamora is one of the biggest urban centers of the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires. Its roots, which even include the Scottish settlers at the middle of the 19th Century, actually started with the arrival of the railway station of the Ferrocarril del Sud (nowadays the Roca Line). As usual in the country, the comercial zone stays within the surroundings of the station. It also had an important real estate boom after the 2001 crisis. And just like Banfield and Temperley, Lomas de Zamora has a huge amount of english and norman houses, mixed a lot with elements of the italian architecture, such as the loggias or the columns on the frontis.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*122) San Fernando*




San Fernando is one of the many parts of the large extension of suburbs of North Buenos Aires, just after the Partido of San Isidro. In San Fernando is born the vast area of islands who then grows in number to the zones of Tigre and the south of the Entre Ríos Province. It’s known for the private clubs on the coast, the small shipyards and also as one of the most important places for fishermen. The architecture of San Fernando keeps in some places the mark of the english and norman styles, aswell as the classic italian houses of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*123) Passageways & Alleys of Buenos Aires*



Unlike other urban systems of the world, Buenos Aires has a very simple layout of the blocks and streets, based on the old spanish urban layout for the colonies. From this point of view, it's interesting to take a look at the many exceptions to the rule in the city, who gave birth to many alleys and passageways when the old rail line were turned into new streets. On the other side, there was a large number of big terrains who were cut into two blocks, with the construction of new streets or alleys in the middle. That is the case of the Pasaje Rivarola, whose buildings are exactly the same in both sides of the street:




























A very-well known passageway in the city is the Pasaje Discépolo, a weird "S"-Shaped street who was originally part of the rail tracks of the Western Railroad: 




































At the neighborhood of Retiro is one of the most new-yorker alley of Buenos Aires: the Pasaje Corina Kavanagh, surrounded by the huge Kavanag Building of Art Deco style


























Near the Kavanagh is also the Pasaje Tres Sargentos, known for the old brick buildings, once used for the distribution of the electric power. On the background, several courtain walls of the new skyscrapers of the Catalinas Norte area can be seen:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

A bit far from the Downtown , there are also many examples of hidden alleys, such as the Luis Dellepiane and the Anasagasti, in front of the Alto Palermo Shopping Mall:






































As usual in the old alleys throughout the whole world, these places were the perfect scenario for thieves and the lowest people of the society. In Buenos Aires, an extra character took place in these alleys, known as "Guapos Porteños", some kind of lone-rangers who dressed almost as mobs. Very representative on this matter was the Pasaje Carlos Gardel, named after the famous tango singer Carlos Gardel, who lived just one block away, in front of the Abasto Market (nowaday a Shopping Mall): 


















So these tiny streets also proliferated outside of the Downtown. These are two of them: the Pasaje King and the Pasaje Butteler
















































Lastly, two of the most famous pedestrian passageways of Buenos Aires: the Pasaje Colombo at the Balvanera neighborhood and the Pasaje General Paz at the Colegiales neighborhood:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


The complete video of the Passageways and Alleys of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*124) Armenian Cathedral of Buenos Aires*




Among the immigration waves who arrived to Argentina, just after the spanish and italian immigrants, some of the most important ones were those who came from the Middle East. One of them, the Armenian Community, settled down at the Palermo neighborhood and managed to gave its own identity and vitality, even with its own street called Armenian Street, and also with its own schools and cultural centers. However, the core of this community lies at the San Gregorio Cathedral and the Sala Siranush theatre, a complex who follows the patterns of the Armenian Architecture, on what it is the result of centuries of evolution who started with the Byzantine Empire.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The city is made up of so many different people/cultures and their takes on life. Each of individual group/culture have added their spice too the recipe and have made a feast for the scenes. This city was a global city long before the term became popular as we know today, before the internet. In the Americas there were two cities that received a mass influx of migrants.....That were mainly from Europe and at the same time in history. The cities were BA and NY....Not many other cities in the world have had this mix of people/culture since the beginning of the 1900's on such a large scale.....let's TANGO....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*125) Palacio Lezama (Ex-Fábrica Canale)*




The golden age of the architecture of Buenos Aires went even further from the residential buildings, reaching the industries of the city. Unlike the residences and big houses of the 1880-1930 period, the industrial architecture had the luxury of experimenting with new styles, far from the french and italian academicism. One of the most iconic factories of Buenos Aires following this concept was the Canale Factory, also iconic for its cookies and other sweet products and its presence in the argentine market for almost a century. Because of its huge size and the great views in front of the Lezama Park (who’s also in a small hill), the Canale Palace is an essential piece of the neighborhood of San Telmo (though it’s actually in the exact limit with the neighborhood of La Boca). For all the massive influx of tourists who came back from their vacactions on the beach of the cities of the south of the province, it was great to smell the cookies from this factory and the Bagley Factory just a few blocks away (the highway finishes just in front of this area). Nowadays, it’s part of the vast restoration of the South, where dozens of old factories are being recicled, resulting in a very cool revitalization of that part of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really good, very nice updates


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*130) Aeroparque Jorge Newbery International Airport (2016)*





Like all the other sites of the coast of the city, the Jorge Newbery Airport was built in reclaimed wetland, in front of the Río de la Plata. Paradoxically, it’s located in front of some of the tallest skyscrapers of Argentina, on the Palermo and Belgrano neighborhoods, such as the Le Parc Palermo, Le Parc Figueroa Alcorta, the Libertador 4444, and several other towers. The airport is used for domestic flights, but it is also used for international flights, specially to the neighboring countries (Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, and Brasil). Among the airlines who operate in the airport are: Aerolíneas Argentinas, Austral, LATAM, Gol, LADE and MacAir.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*131) Club Ferrocarril Oeste*





The most emblematic place for sports in the neighborhood of Caballito is the Ferro Carril Oeste Club, who almost was at the beginning an exclusive place for british immigrants. That’s why the official shield has a gothic design, aswell as the english neogothic architecture of the main palace of the club. It’s widely recognized nowadays on Handball, Basket and Voley, and also on most of the time through its history on Football (First Division). It also is one of the top places for international concerts and relevant national massive events. The colours use by the club, the green and the white, follows somehow the two main colours used by the Railway lines in Argentina at the beginning of the 20th Century.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*132) Teatro Colón (2016)*





The Colón Theatre is maybe the direct demonstration of the opulence and the general mentality of progress of the new nation of Argentina at the end of the 19th century and the first decades of the 20th century, with Buenos Aires as the geopolitical center and as a door to the rest of the world. The Colón Theatre remains as one of the 3 best operas in the world, and algo combining two of the charactaristic that none of the others have: the Beaux Arts facades of the Teatro Colón can be easily compared to the facades of the Ópera Garnier of Paris, and at the same time the quality of the acoustics is only surpassed by the Scala de Milán in Italy. Their architects were Tamburini (architect of the Casa Rosada), Meano (architect of the gorgeous Palace of the National Congress), and Meano (architect of the House of Government of the city of La Plata). The whole building was restored a few years ago and it has today the same splendor that it had on his golden eras. You may visit it through a public guide or just go to a concert or any of the plenty of events that it has, from high fees to the best seats to cheap place on the top floors. Have in mind that, even if you buy the cheap places, you will have the same high quality of sound than in the best seats. The acoustics are truely amazing and it is an experience every tourist in Buenos Aires must have.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*133) Avenida de Mayo / May Avenue (2016)*





The Avenida de Mayo (translated: “May Avenue”), who is generally compared to the Gran Vía of Madrid, stands today as a big museum of the architecture of Buenos Aires. It was built as a monumental axis to unite the Palace of the National Congress and the Casa Rosada/Plaza de Mayo. If you love to watch every single detail of the architectural styles, this is definitely your place in the city. It keeps several examples of Art Decom like the Diario Crítica building or the old Majestic Hotel, or examples of the italian academicism like the gorgeous La Inmobiliario building with the red domes (that originally were black and won the red colour over the next decades after it was built). You may also find Modernism of Catalonia, a large number of french Beaux Arts buildings, and all the kinds of Art Nouveau, even with germanic influence on some of the designs of some elements (specially on the Jefatura de Gobierno). Lastly, for sure the most iconic one of the avenue, and an unique building in the world: the Barolo Palace, thought to the smallest detail by its architect, Mario Palanti, who designed every single detail based on The Divine Comedy of Dante Alighieri.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*134) Constitución Railway Station (Roca Line)*





Almost a century ago, it was often common to see british architects design the Railway Stations of Argentina, paradoxically using mostly french styles. Among all of these are the Retiro Mitre Station (by Conder/Conder/Follet/Reynolds), the Hipólito Yrigoyen Station by Chambers/Newbery Thomas, and the gorgeous station of Constitución in the south of the city. On the lands were it was built, there were before several other buildings of smaller sizes. It could be said then that the british were some of the most imporant pioneers of the Industrial Age in Argentina, mostly noticeable in the huge rail infraestructure they gave to the country, one of the largest in the world even today. Probable the interesting thing about the Constitución Railway Station is that it was one of the first big public palaces built in Buenos Aires, being one of the first signs of the city on the podium of the most important capitals worldwide. After the construction of the first terminal, the massive amount of passengers grew really fast. The freight were then diverted onto the Solá Station (a few blocks to the south) and new platforms were added. Few decades later, a big Art Deco station was meant to take the place of the old one, with a perceptible similarity to the new big train stations of the USA. This project was canceled while it was being constructed, so both terminals can be seen today. It is actually quite easy to differentiate both of them just looking at both main halls:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*135) La Boca & San Telmo (2016)*





*SAN TELMO*

San Telmo is the smallest neighborhood of Buenos Aires. At the same time, it also concentrates a lot of the essential events and history of the city. When Buenos Aires grew fast in the 1800s, the aristocracy built their palaces on the south. In the 1870s, with the yellow fever epidemic, they moved to the north, mostly to the Recoleta and Retiro neighborhoods, where they still live today. On the same era, quite a few diverse kind of churches were built, such as the Danish, Swedish, and the Russian Orthodox churches. The big immigration waves came to the country also on the same era so the old owners of the palaces rented their old houses to the new immigrants, mostly from Italy and Spain. A particular phenomenon of Buenos Aires also appeared on those decades: the famous Casas-Chorizo (translated: “Saussage-Houses”), basically houses with a central hallway surrounded by rooms where a lot of immigrant families lived. After almost 100 years of decline, San Telmo had its rebirth after the crisis of 2001 and it rapidly keeps on growing: new antique shops, a must-see for the new waves of tourists in the city, and the perfect place for the boutique-hotels along with the Recoleta and Palermo neighborhoods.


*LA BOCA*

Caminito is today a main touristic point of Buenos Aires where you’re going to hear every language but spanish. Since the 1990s, just a few blocks around Caminito were guarded by the police, but since the crisis of the country in 2001 and the gradual revitalization of the south of the city, more blocks were added to the tourist area. This place called Caminito is exclusively a tourist meeting point nowadays, but it was very different back in the old days of the beginning of the 20th Century. In those days, the whole neighborhood was full of ships, cranes, fights between the “guapos porteños” (the name given to the bad guys of that times in Buenos Aires), and even a big bridge to transport the tramway from the capital city to the suburbes (“Gran Buenos Aires”), in front of the ending of the river called Riachuelo. However, La Boca is far known because of one of the most important football clubs of the world: the Club Atlético Boca Juniors. It’s in this neighborhood were the tourists get to know the astounding passion of the argentine people for the football, being the most famous sport in the country. The roots of Buenos Aires stays in La Boca and the south of the city. 





*LA BOCA*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*SAN TELMO*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*140) Fishing Club *





The Fishing Club (“Club de Pescadores”) is one of the few examples of the golden age of the architecture of Buenos Aires who’s directly connected to the coast. With its picturesque style (and a modern annex), the Club is located upon the Río de la Plata itself, with a pier of almost 200 meters long who has resting boxes for the days of strong winds and storms. Though the access belongs exclusively to the members and those who eat at the restaurant, it can be visited in some special moments of the year, like in the Night of the Museums.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely city, it has a particular charm and character.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*141) Ministry of Agriculture & Industry *





The current Ministry of Agriculture & Industry is one of the parts of the palaces axis of the Paseo Colón Avenue at the San Telmo neighborhood, specifically in its industrial area. This ministry is placed on a complex consisting in two twin buildings, designed on a gorgeous mix between Neogothic and Beaux Arts styles and it was used for several different state departments throughout its more than 100 years of existence.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I always like that eclectic architecture with emphasis on art nuoveau, Evita and the Argentine tango.:
nice photos and video as well.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*142) Park Hyatt Hotel (Duhau Palace) *





The Duhau Palace was one of the last epic palaces of the Alvear Avenue prior to the arrival of the modern towers. It was built to replace what it is consider one of the most enigmatic big palaces of the city, placed in the corner of the Rodríguez Peña street. Its architect was Carlos Nordmann, who usually worked with the Neogothic and Beaux Arts styles, and who used in this particular case the Château du Marais of Paris as his inspiration. It was recently converted into a 5-stars hotel by the Park Hyatt brand, who restored its most iconic places, specially the green hill with the bar at the top.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*143) Libertador Building (Ministry of Defense) *




The Libertador Building is one of the most enigmatic places of the city for the tourists who come to the city for the first time. You may see in this building the definitive french influence in Argentina, who was intentionally adopted by the society but not because of large waves of immigration like those of Spain and Italy. The construction of the Libertador took place in the late period of the Beaux Arts style in Buenos Aires, in the times where the people of the city chose the Art Nouveau, Rationalism, Art Decó and italian styles for their homes and office buildings. This beautiful epic and massive piece of art is also part of a particular era of gigantic public palaces and towers, who can be seen of the Medicine School, the Hospital de Clínicas and several clinics of the first period of the Peronism. The Libertador was also part of a much bigger project consisting in two twin french buildings in a huge park in front of the Casa Rosada. This plan was cancelled and nowadays there’s a new plan currently on construction.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*148) 9th of July Avenue *





Known as the widest avenue of the world, the 9th of July was originally conceived as the main connection between the South and the North, also uniting 3 highways (the Illia, Frondizi and the 25 de Mayo). In order to make the space for such an ambitious plan, almost 30 entire blocks were demolished. Its look changed several times thrugh its history, from the original circular square of the Obelisk, to parking lots in the middle and the Metrobús (some kinf of BRT) that you may see nowadays. The 9th of July keeps a repertoire of the History of the Architecture of Buenos Aires, with styles of every era, from the old mansions of the north to the french buildings of the area of the Palace of Justice (just 2 blocks away from the avenue), to some of the relevant examples of the skyscrapers of the city, such as the Hotel Panamericano, the new tower of the Four Seasons and the ProUrban Tower. However, this avenue also has 2 very interesting details: the first is the huge white building in the middle, the Ministerio de Obras Públicas, who is the result of a larger plan of an epic soviet-style entrance to the city consisting in two twin buildings who never arrived to its completion. The second one is smaller but probably more curious: a very nice house at the top of one building who is place just in front of the Obelisk, the “Chalet of Mr. Díaz”, where ot’s said that Mr. Díaz once showed his catalogue of his furniture store.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thos purple blossomed trees are beautiful - set against the many fabulous buildings of Buenos Aires


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice photo update...Buenos Aires....one of South American pride.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

EMArg said:


> Indeed. Rio de Janeiro also was the other big gem of this part of the world, just before the modern architecture arrived to Brazil in the middle '50s.



Yes, although a lot more from the past remains in Rio than people often realize, it did lose far too many beautiful 19thc buildings in the 50's 60's and 70's. Buenos Aires did not escape the disastrous policies of these years but managed to keep a lot more, many of which are being restored to their former glory.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Indeed. Brazil was one of the countries where the ideas of Le Corbusier and the massive arrival of the modern architecture stepped stronger. Some of that also happened in some african nations, but they didn't have a large previous repertoire of old architecture.




openlyJane said:


> Thos purple blossomed trees are beautiful - set against the many fabulous buildings of Buenos Aires



We call them _Jacarandás_. This spring, the city became purple in many neighborhoods, specially at the Bosques de Palermo. Though almost all of them are aproximately 100 years old, this particular year they became pretty famous. With the arrival of the cheap drones and the new waves of tourists, the city is getting photographed and filmed a lot more.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*149) San Telmo Market*





The San Telmo Market that we can see today, populated mostly by tourists, was in its origins one of the most important markets of the city. Built by the architect Buschiazzo, it occupies most of the space of the block, with 4 entrances with different designs who are all framed in the strong influence of the italian architecture in the Buenos Aires of that era (late 1800s). The building was gradually reconverted into a flea market and it’s having a new revival nowadays with new restaurants and bars.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*150) Abasto de Buenos Aires *





Along with the arrival of the big international companies, in the 1990s many huge shopping malls emerged in Argentina and specially in Buenos Aires. These malls gave the neighborhoods new pedestrian life, as most of them were directly connected to the sidewalks, also resulting in the opening of shops outside the mall itself. Probably, the most succesful case is the Abasto de Buenos Aires, built in a very strange use of the Art Deco style and conceived as a part of a redevelopment plan for a very forgoten place of the city. Though it was on hold with the crisis of 2001, it quickly came back to its feet a few years later and it’s nowadays growing very fast, with new towers, refunctionalization of old buildings and the opening of new restaurants and boutique bars.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Abasco is one place to be, a vibrant mall with an art deco/art nouveau architecture 
and so with San Telmo market.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*151) El Ateneo Grand Splendid *




If there’s something that distinguish Buenos Aires, that is its huge offer in Culture and Art, who mold the interesting personality of the people of the city. Recognized as one of the most beautiful book stores in the world, El Ateneo Grand Splendid unites many of the characteristics of the daily life of the “porteños” in one physical place, a must-see for those who come to feel the vibe of Buenos Aires: an enormous bookstore of 4 floors, areas for free-reading (you may actually take any book and read it there for free), a bar with a stage for different events, hundreds of tourists buying books and a gorgeous ceiling painted by Nazareno Orlandi.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 166) Parque Centenario *




This set is dedicated to the Parque Centenario, located in the geographical center of the city and erected to celebrate the Centenary of the Argentine Independence. It was designed by the famous landscaper Carlos Thays, father of most of the great parks of the country. Following the ambition of that era, within the limits of the park, many other buildings were built: the Museum of Natural History, an astronomical observatory, a hospital and the Municipal Dog Pound.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 167) La Rural *




Although nowadays functions as a large place for rental of big events, the Rural Society complex symbolically serves as the center of the argentine agriculture and livestock, both essential engines in the country's economy. Also, it's famous due to its annual exhibition, which usually has the presence of the most powerful characters of the three powers of the State, including the president.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 168) DOT Baires Shopping *




Dot Baires is a shopping center located in the Saavedra neighborhood, opened on May 13, 2009. DOT is presented as a reformulation of the concept of mall, away from the big boxes with a mixed use approach, incorporating a building of offices to the set, plus an architecture with a dynamic front of great visibility and an atrium treated landscaping on the General Paz Avenue. Its location is strategic due to its easy access, being located almost at the intersection of General Paz Avenue with the Pan American Highway.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 169) Neighborhoods: Villa Pueyrredón & Villa General Mitre *




Like many of the Buenos Aires neighborhoods, Villa Pueyrredón owes its population boom to the arrival of the railroad, at the beginning of the 20th century. Villa Pueyrredón formerly limited with a neighborhood that does not exist today, Villa Talar, and is currently one of the smallest in Buenos Aires. This set also includes Villa General Mitre, another of the small neighborhoods that is often confused with others of greater popularity, in this case with Chacarita or Villa Crespo. Unlike other places in the city, Villa General Mitre is not crossed by any large avenue, except for Juan B. Justo. Its population is a little more varied in terms of its roots, containing small Jewish, Galician, gypsy and Basque communities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 170) La Abadía (The Abbey) *




Following next, what it probably is one of the most italian churches of the city: the Abbey ("La Abadía") at the northern neighborhood of Belgrano. With a more open-minded view of the public space and the modern world, the buildings of what once was the San Benito Abad Abbey is now a mixed-used complex with a restaurant, an inner park, a museum, and a design school.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*171) Aerial views of B.A.*


Here's some aerial views of the city, just some minutes after the tale-off from Aeroparque:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------

